# Koihändler- Liste??



## Lucy79 (5. Aug. 2013)

Hallöle.. Gibts hier im Forum eigentlich auch sowas wie ne Koihändler- Liste?  die Suche hat nix  ergeben...     wär doch sonst mal ne Idee, nach PLZ sortiert


----------



## muh.gp (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Hallo Susanne,

tolle Idee, fände ich auch Klasse!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Ich hab eine 
Aber erst morgen abend.

Wer will die haben? . . . Die mods oder einstellen?

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Bitte einstellen, kann jeder vielleicht mal gebrauchen ! 
Ich weiß, es gibt einen in der Nähe von Eschede, hab aber den Namen vergessen, der hat 
Eurokoi, __ Shubunkin, Goldfische usw. 
Alle in riesengroßen Teichen, und tolle Fische !
Kennt den jemand ??????


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Och menno . . .kann nicht mehr editieren :evil
Jo, mußtest du so schnell schreiben? 
Ich hatte nen denkfehler . . .hab extra nachgesehen. . .ich hab nur ne ärzteliste. 
Aber ich setz mich mal ran und sehe zu,das ich die händler auch gelistet bekomme.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Ach Mandy,
ne Ärzteliste kann man doch auch gebrauchen, einfach in einen anderen Fred schieben rh


----------



## muh.gp (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Merci! Aber den Süden der Republik nicht vergessen...


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Wie peinlich .

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Nein, nie nich ---------  menschlich !!


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Danke 
So was passiert,wenn man nicht am pc sitzt.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Ärzteliste
Her damit

Wenns euch hilft kann ich morgen ein Händlerverzeichniss aus dem Koi-Kurier einscannen und hier einstellen.
Ist Deutschland, Holland, Schweiz, Österreich und Italien abgedeckt.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Cool, du hilfst mir aus der patsche.
Danke ralph 

Ärzteliste kommt morgen.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

hey mandy, immer wieder gerne.
Ich hoffe es hat hingehauen und hilft euch.


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Ihr wisst schon, dass jeder zur Veröffentlichung seiner Daten *für jede einzelne Website, auf der diese erscheinen*, sein Einverständnis geben muss?
Auch für die Veröffentlichung im Telefonbuch muss man sich bewusst entscheiden oder eben nicht. 

Bitte setzt aus diesem Grund Links auf vorhandene Listen oder schickt sie Euch per PN/Mail zu.
Andere Forenbetreiber (anderes Themengebiet) hatten schon Erlebnisse der etwas anderen Art, wo man dann vom Händler angeranzt wird, weil die Adresse nicht mehr aktuell ist oder weiß Gott was nicht mehr stimmt. :crazy


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Sorry Ralph, aber das Urheberrecht gilt mit Sicherheit auch für solche Listen.

Was Ihr Euch privat zuschickt oder nicht, geht uns nichts an... öffentlich übers Forum bitte nicht, wenn es uns noch eine Weile geben soll. 

Das ist übrigens auch nicht die erste Diskussion zu diesem Thema. Es bleibt aber auch nach Jahren bei unserer Entscheidung gegen eine solche Sammlung.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Ich war mir keiner Schuld bewußt, da ich die Seiten aus einer Zeitschrift eingescannt habe.
Diese wird bei meinem Händler an gute Kunden kostenlos mitgegeben.
Ist das weiterleiten jetzt verboten

PN geht zur Not auch, aber bitte nicht alle auf einmal:beten


----------



## Annett (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Hallo Ralph,

das Kopieren + Veröffentlichen von Seiten jeglicher Druckartikel, Produktverpackungen, Bildern, etc. verstösst gegen das Urheberrecht.
Was man privat damit macht, ist etwas völlig anderes, da kaum nachvollziehbar. 
Hier würden wir aber eine öffentliche Plattform für den Urheberrechtsverstoß bieten und das möchten wir nicht. 
Ich weiß, dass das nicht alle verstehen können oder wollen. Aber wenn man sich mal versucht in unsere Lage zu versetzen, fallen evtl. ein paar Schuppen von den Augen.

Es mag lange Zeit gut gehen, denn "wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter". Aber wer mag wohlwissend auf den ersten Kläger warten?
Gleiches gilt eben auch für selbst erstellte Listen oder mag jemand die ganzen TÄ oder Händler abtelefonieren und anschließend die Daten auf einem aktuellen Stand halten?


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Annett, versteh ich schon. 
Hast ne PN


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*



> Gleiches gilt eben auch für selbst erstellte Listen oder mag jemand die ganzen TÄ oder Händler abtelefonieren und anschließend die Daten auf einem aktuellen Stand halten?


Ich bezog mich ja nur auf Händler die auch in "Fachzeitschriften" auftauchen.
Da denke ich mal ist die Gefahr das die von heut auf morgen verschwinden doch eher gering.


----------



## bayernhoschi (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Also, bei Bedarf: PN!
Aber wie gesagt, bitte nicht alle auf einmal.


----------



## Joerg (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Insgesamt mach es wenig Sinn solch eine Liste zu Veröffentlichen und zu pflegen.

Die Ansprüche der einzelnen User sind zu unterschiedlich. 
Nur bei einem Händler, zu dem man Vertrauen hat, sollte man kaufen!
Händler kommen und gehen, da sollte man sich einen langfristig suchen, bei dem man sich wohl fühlt.

Es gibt nicht viele Gute aber die sollten sich in der Nähe finden lassen. 
Die weniger Guten reagieren schon mal agressiv, wenn sie nicht auf einer Liste auftauchen.
Andere überzeugen mit guter Beratung und langfristiger Planung.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Ich verstehe den Einwurf von Jörg nicht so ganz. Wir diskutieren hier über Technik bis ins kleinste Detail, empfehlen Medikamente, geben Tipps beim Teichbau oder zur Wasserqualität und dann soll es keinen Sinn machen über Koi-Händler zu schreiben?

Ich denke, dass gerade der Kauf von Koi mit das wichtigste Ereignis im Leben des Teichbesitzers ist. Viele holen sich da eine blutige __ Nase, erleben Enttäuschungen oder fangen sich Krankheiten ein. Warum also nicht auch in diesem Bereich Erfahrungen austauschen?

Vielleicht können wir ja einen Thread starten, in dem wir Teichverrückten von unseren Käufen erzählen. Damit man in nichts hinein kommt, wäre es ja ein Ansatz nur von positiven Erlebnissen zu berichten und "Empfehlungen" auszusprechen.

Außer der ein oder andere möchte seine Quelle nicht preiß geben, aber dann muss er ja nichts schreiben. 

Ich habe versucht Koi-Händler in meiner Region über google zu finden, ohne großem Erfolg... Letztlich bin ich bei Kölle in Stuttgart gelandet und habe dort bisher alle meine Konishi-Koi gekauft. Mit der Beratung, Geduld und Qualität war ich immer zufrieden. Inzwischen habe ich einige Märkte der Kette bei meinen Touren durchs Land abgeklappert. Und dabei viele schöne Fische gesehen. Trotzdem würde ich auch gerne andere Eindrücke sammeln. Es muss ja nicht immer gleich mit einem Neuzugang enden... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Koihändler- Liste??*

Hallo Holger,

eine Liste wird es hier nicht geben, bitte lies dazu  auch noch einmal Annetts Beiträge #14 und #15. 

Auch eine Thread mit Erfahrungen ist nicht unbedingt hilfreich, weil kaum aktuell zu halten. 
Zumal negative Berichte ganz schnell rechtliche Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen können.

Wir halten es wie bisher: Konkrete Anfragen werden aktuell beantwortet, dass hat sich immer noch am besten bewährt.

Und damit beenden wir diese Diskussion auch.


----------

